# What auger belt number for C950-52712-0



## Penstraw6 (Feb 20, 2020)

What auger belt part number is needed for my Craftsman snow blower model C950-52712-0, dual stage?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Penstraw. I couldn't find your model number C95-52712-0, but I did find a C950-52712-7 here-
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ge8oFRrVxAuaFfMrDPQfHwNq2EzXDhed/view


The belt size is 1/2" x 37.7" and the closest stock size belt will be 1/2" x 38" (4L380) or 1/2" x 37" (4L370).


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post...Greetings from the Burg!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Apparently at least one aftermarket manufacturer has a belt that will be adequate (37.8"):

https://www.vbelts4less.com/585436--Replacement-Murray-Belt_p_19299.html


----------



## Penstraw6 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thank you will check into this.


----------

